# Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen



## gründler (26. April 2010)

Ich kopier das mal hier her.

Da ich diesen Betreiber auch Persönlich kenne,und es eine Schweinerei ist was da geschehen ist.

*Kopiert aus MA forum:*



Hallo Sportsfreunde,
bei einem befreundeten Gerätehändler in Bünde (Viele von Euch kennen ihn von der Stippermesse - Middy-Stand) ist am Wochenende eingebrochen worden. Lasst uns den Dieben mal zeigen, daß die Angelszene zusammenhält! Wenn Euch also auffällige Produkte aus der folgenden Liste angeboten werden - aufpassen, das ist Hehlerware.
Bitte meldet Euch dann bei mir oder bei der Kripo Herford.
Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!
Oliver Stratmann

Ruten:
1 Shimano Antares Matchrute -3,90m-
1 Shimano Antares Matchrute -4,50m
1 Shimano Antares Multifeeder -3,66m / 4,27m
6 Shimano Alivio Matchruten -3,60m und 3,90m-
5 Shimano Nexave Matchruten -3,90m und 4,50m-
3 Shimano Beastmaster Spinnruten -1,65m und 2,70m

4 Spro Hot-Feeder -3,90m - 4,20m-
5 Spro Hot-Winkelpicker -2,40m - 2,70m-
4 Spro Inspiration-Winkelpicker -2,70m-

ca. 20 Shimano Joy-Spinnruten -2,10m und 3,00m-

2 Middy Carbon-Live 3-G MultiHeavy-Feeder -11,7ft / 12,7ft

2 Sänger High-End-Feeder -4,20m-

4 Colmic Match-Ruten Artax Beta -3,90m und 4,20m-

1 Shimano Catana Kopfrute -11,50m-

1 Colmic RK 150 Kopfrute -10m-

2 Colmic Baviera Telestippruten -7m und 9m-

Besonderheiten:
1 G & D Power-Feeder / 4,20m / kleiner Fehler im Korkgriff (Beule)

Rollen:
1 Shimano Rarenium 4000
4 Shimano Super GTM 4000
1 Shimano Cruxis Baitcast-Rolle
2 Shimano Stradic 1000 FC
2 Shimano Twin-Power 1000 FC
2 Shimano Aspire 2500 RA
1 Shimano Twin-Power 5000 FC
2 Shimano Seido 1000 FA
2 Shimano Seido 3000 SFA
2 Shimano Seido 4000 FA

8 Spro Red Arc
2 Spro Black Arc
2 Spro Black Arc Baitcast

4 Quantum Radical Heat

60 Spro Power Catcher (Einsteigerrolle) (3 Kartons a´ 20 Rollen)
22 Exori Combat X-Star mit Freilauf und Heckbremse

Zubehör:
ca. 250 Gamakatsu-Haken-Heftchen -22cm Vorfachlänge-
ca. 15 Spulen Broxx-Line und Sänger Master-Edition Feederschnur
ca. 5 Drennan-Futterschleudern (rot)
ca. 150 Stipp-Posen Fließwasser von Colmic
ca. 10 Cralusso-Posen "Torpedo"
ca. 20 Zebco-Rutenauflagen
ca. 20 Klappkescher (einfache Ausführung)
ca. 10 Spro-Bissanzeiger (elektronisch) Serie Platoon
2 Sänger Anaconda Nubrolli-Schirme 2,50 Durchmesser
1 Middy Kopfrutenfutteral
1 Shimano Brandungsruten-Futteral (sehr auffällig, da bordeaux-rot mit großem weißen Shimano-Aufschrift)
2 Colmic-17-Liter-Wannen blau


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Puh, das ist wirklich im großen Stil...
|bigeyes
Arschgeigen...
:v


----------



## Seele (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Wahnsinn. Das muss doch ewig dauern das alles auszuräumen. Ist ja ne beachtliche Menge. Viel Glück dem Besitzer, dass sich sein Schaden in Grenzen halten wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hat das keiner mit bekommen?

Sowas geht doch nicht in 5 Minuten.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Alter Schalter voll zugeschlagen  Und dat hat keiner mitbekommen ? Da brauchste ja schon nen Familienvan/Transporter für die ganzen Dinge...

Na hoffen wa doch mal das die Vögel schnell dingfest gemacht werden können


----------



## padotcom (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Darf sich gerne mal bei mir melden. Ich installiere Überwachungs- und Einbruchschutzanlagen. Die Investition wäre kaum so hoch wie jetzt der Schaden ist.

Man sollte nicht am falschen Ende sparen.
Traurig ist es aber allemal.


----------



## Lenni4321 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

arschlöcher  
wer tut sowas dummes


----------



## gründler (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Wo befinden sich die meisten Angelläden,90% Industriegebiete,abgelegene ecken,ganz wenige gibt es noch die mitten in der Stadt sind.

Und wieviele leute sind zb.Nachts um 3Uhr im Indrustriegebiet.......nicht viele denk ich mal.


Bleibt zu hoffen das solches Pack gefasst wird,ich erzähl euch lieber nicht was ich mit diesen machen würde wenn ich die vor mir hätte (siehe mein Bild links) drei tage lang mit füssen zuerst an Baum.

#h


----------



## HEIWO (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Oh mann !
ganz schön dickes Ding!!!
Augen und Ohren auf!  das taucht womöglich im I-Net zum teil wieder auf

HW


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

wow das is große *******.. bei mir hamsa auch die sachen geklaut.. shimano catana spinnrute, hyperloop 7 m uuund.. unnnd uund... 500 euro ^^ und ich bin schüler^^


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> 500 euro ^^ und ich bin schüler^^



hmm 15 Jahre, evtl. wohnhaft bei den Eltern, wat sagt die HV dazu #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Meinst du *H*aus*r*at?

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinst du *H*aus*r*at?
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:





Jo *H*ausrat*V*ersicherung


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jo *H*ausrat*V*ersicherung




Na klar.

Hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.|supergri

HV heisst bei mir immer die Haftpflicht.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## milos2009 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ihr würd zur Polizei gehen und die sollen mal in der Umgebung schauen ob jemand mit genau den Sachen angeln , oder irgendwas machen.

Ich hoffe die Sachen tauchen wieder auf , hoffentlich geht der arme Besitzer nicht Pleite. :c


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Mir haben sie vor sechs Wochen mehrere Baumaschinen und Anhänger (Wert ca. 22.000,-Euro) geklaut.
Ergebnis : Verfahren eingestellt nach *drei* Wochen!!!
Soviel zum Thema Polizei!


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ergebnis : Verfahren eingestellt nach *drei* Wochen!!!
> Soviel zum Thema Polizei!




Ah ja Klasse, dat kenn ick. Och wenn es grad nich zum Thema passt: 2004 hat man mir damals nen Mazda aufgebrochen und die komplette Cockpitarmatur rausgefetzt nur um an dat Radio nu kommen. Polizei angerufen, die sind gekommen. Und nu Herr ToxicToolz, wat sollen wa hier. Ick sage, Fotos machen, Fingerabdrücke u.s.w.. Naja euren Job halt. Nööööö, bei sowat nehmen wa keine Abdrücke ! ! ! 

Dazu muss ick sagen, das die ganze Handfläche an der Frontscheibe innen (durch abstützen beim rausruppen) deutlich zu sehen war.

Ende vom Lied "Verfahren eingestellt"


Noch späteres Ende, Verkauf des Autos, da meine Frau nicht mehr darin fahren konnte. Ihr war da nich mehr so wohl ums Herz... Sie konnte nich damit Leben das andere (fremde, böse) Menschen in dem Auto drin waren... War nüscht zu machen 


Sorry für OffTopic


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ist ja schon eine recht umfangreiche Kollekte.

Mal in der Bucht oder bei den regionalen Flohmärkten die Augen offen halten.


----------



## ELBkaida (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Das taucht so schnell nicht mehr auf. Weder im Netz noch in der Region. Vielleicht in einen 1/2 Jahr bissel etwas über Ebay, ab.was willste da machen- jeden verdächtigen der gängige Ware anbietet?

Wer d.Nerv hat gemütlich 1-2 Stunden einen Laden auszuräumen, wird wohl kaum zu blöd zum verticken sein.

Versicherung?


----------



## barschkönig (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Sone Schweine!!! Ich hoffe die Polizei kriegt die!


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Das taucht so schnell nicht mehr auf. Weder im Netz noch in der Region. Vielleicht in einen 1/2 Jahr bissel etwas über Ebay, ab.was willste da machen- jeden verdächtigen der gängige Ware anbietet?
> 
> Wer d.Nerv hat gemütlich 1-2 Stunden einen Laden auszuräumen, wird wohl kaum zu blöd zum verticken sein.
> 
> Versicherung?



Naja ick denke das wird in Polska, Czech oder in den Netherlands wieder auftauchen (dat is keine Unterstellung, nur meine Meinung)


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ich gehe gern auf Trödelmärkte, werde die Augen offen halten.


----------



## Borg (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



milos2009 schrieb:


> ...., hoffentlich geht der arme Besitzer nicht Pleite. :c



Man möge mich korrigieren, aber ist man i. d. R. als Händler nicht gegen Einbruch versichert? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Klar, ist ne ärgerliche Angelegenheit, aber wenn der Schaden von der Versicherung bezahlt wird, ist doch erstmal alles gut.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## angler4711 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Das ist echt eine Sauerei, die müssten schon ganz schön blöd sein wenn sie es jetzt sofort verkaufen würden.
Ich würde aber trotzdem meine Augen aufhalten auf Flohmärkten, ebay etc.


Können nur hoffen das sich die Sache schnell klärt.


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Borg schrieb:


> Man möge mich korrigieren, aber ist man i. d. R. als Händler nicht gegen Einbruch versichert? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Dachte ich eigentlich auch, Gewerbe oder Bertriebsgebäudeversicherung deckt sowas doch ab?

So schnell hat der doch dann so viel noch nie verkauft und kann sich direkt mal schön mit neuem Material eindecken.

Und statt den ganzen RedArcs lieber ein paar Rarenium mehr nehmen...


----------



## chivas (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dachte ich eigentlich auch, Gewerbe oder Bertriebsgebäudeversicherung deckt sowas doch ab?
> 
> So schnell hat der doch dann so viel noch nie verkauft und kann sich direkt mal schön mit neuem Material eindecken.
> 
> Und statt den ganzen RedArcs lieber ein paar Rarenium mehr nehmen...



wenn, dann ist der schaden durch eine inhaltsversicherung gedeckt...
die zahlt aber nur den warenwert, nicht den gewinn.

für den fall, dass es nicht versichert war oder der schaden aus diversen gründen nicht von der vers. gedeckt ist - selber schuld.

klar ist das ne sauerei. klar, es wird auch in angelläden eingebrochen. aber ob nun ne angel, nen brötchen oder ne schachtel kippen irgendwo gemopst wird... nuja^^


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Als Gewerbetreibender ist man normalerweise versichert, das ist richtig. Aber was denkt ihr passiert mit den Versicherungsbeiträgen? 
Werden die vielleicht niedriger? Nein, die werden teurer! Richtig! 
Und wer zahlt die Beiträge? Wieder richtig: der Händler!

Im Prinzip zahlt der Händler seinen Schaden über die Beiträge und über die Jahre verteilt selber. Auf solche Ideen(Diebstahl,warmer Abbruch usw.) sind schon ein paar Leute mehr gekommen.


----------



## Borg (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dachte ich eigentlich auch, Gewerbe oder Bertriebsgebäudeversicherung deckt sowas doch ab?
> 
> So schnell hat der doch dann so viel noch nie verkauft und kann sich direkt mal schön mit neuem Material eindecken.
> 
> Und statt den ganzen RedArcs lieber ein paar Rarenium mehr nehmen...



Ja, das war auch mein erster Gedanke |supergri! Wenn bei dem Einbruch nicht gerade der ganze Laden demoliert wurde und man jetzt erstmal Aufräumarbeiten hat, ist doch eigentlich gar nichts passiert, ausser dass vielleicht die Versicherungsprämie ein wenig steigt (wobei ich denke, dass der Schaden dafür zu niedrig ist, man muss ja immer von den EKs und nicht den VKs ausgehen und meiner Erfahrung nach sind Schäden bis 5000,- € bei den Versicherungen die Kategorie "Peanuts").

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn, dann ist der schaden durch eine inhaltsversicherung gedeckt...
> die zahlt aber nur den warenwert, nicht den gewinn.



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass er versichert ist. 

Wer würde denn eigentlich in einem Angelladen einbrechen? Doch wohl jemand der sich mit der zu erwartenden Beute auskennt und der den Laden kennt weil es wie schon erörtert wohl einige Zeit braucht um das ganze Zeug rauszuschleppen.


----------



## zanderzone (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dachte ich eigentlich auch, Gewerbe oder Bertriebsgebäudeversicherung deckt sowas doch ab?
> 
> So schnell hat der doch dann so viel noch nie verkauft und kann sich direkt mal schön mit neuem Material eindecken.
> 
> Und statt den ganzen RedArcs lieber ein paar Rarenium mehr nehmen...



Normalerweise ist das über die Inhaltsversicherug abgesichert! Aber viele schließen den Einbruchdiebstahl nicht ab, da das die teuerste Komponente in dem Bereich ist..
Also kann man eigentlich nur hoffen, das er Einbruchdiebstahl versichert hat.


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Okay dann haben wa erstmal das hier...



> Wo befinden sich die meisten Angelläden,90%  Industriegebiete,abgelegene ecken,ganz wenige gibt es noch die mitten in  der Stadt sind.



Plus diesem hier (wat ick dann echt nich verstehen kann in solchen Ecken, wenn man das nicht hat)



> Überwachungs- und Einbruchschutzanlagen. Die  Investition wäre kaum so hoch wie jetzt der Schaden ist.
> Man sollte nicht am falschen Ende sparen.



und diesem evtl. noch dazu (wat die Sache zu nem echt üblen Ding werden lässt)



> Aber viele schließen den Einbruchdiebstahl nicht ab, da das die teuerste Komponente in dem Bereich ist..
> Also kann man eigentlich nur hoffen, das er Einbruchdiebstahl versichert hat.



Da siehts dann echt Mau aus, wenn die Täter nicht gefunden werden.... Und sollte dem Ladenbesitzer dann zum Umdenken bewegen, bezgl. einiger Vorsichtsmaßnahmen.


----------



## Borg (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das über die Inhaltsversicherug abgesichert! Aber viele schließen den Einbruchdiebstahl nicht ab, da das die teuerste Komponente in dem Bereich ist..



Naja gut, dazu kann man dann nur noch sagen "Selber Schuld!"



zanderzone schrieb:


> Also kann man eigentlich nur hoffen, das er Einbruchdiebstahl versichert hat.



Da in jedem mir bekannten Forum ein Thread zu diesem Thema eröffnet wurde, vermute ich mal, dass vielleicht doch keine Versicherung bestand |rolleyes. Wozu müsste man sich sonst auf die Suche nach dem Diebesgut machen?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## zanderzone (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Damit se nicht nächste Woche noch mal in deinen Laden einbrechen und wieder die ganze Bude ausräumen!! Weißt du was das für ne Lauferei nach sich zieht!!


----------



## gründler (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Alarmanlagen.......

In zeiten wo ich im TV zusehen bekomme,wie ich mit einem Laptop bei Martkauf Obi aufn Parkplatz in 10 Sekunden nen Auto geöffnet kriege und in weiteren 50 sekunden läuft die Kiste und ich kann wegfahren.Oder mit nen Bagger nen Schmuckgeschäft gestürmt wird und in 2min leer geräumt wird.

Ja in diesen zeiten ist es ein leichtes für Kriminelle die Technik mit Technik zu schlagen,zum Versicherrungsschutz|kopfkrat??? K.A in wie fern da nun was herscht und was er abgeschlossen hat oder nicht.

Und warum sollten andere Angler nicht davon erfahren sich umhören.....wir sind schließlich Kollegen und ohne Händler keine Angelpolten und da es ja in De.soviel Angelläden gibt (auf jeden Dorf min.3 ^^) sollte es ja wohl selbstverständlich sein das Angler ein Auge drauf werfen wo evtl.was auftaucht........Schließlich sind fast alle Händler auch Angler,und viele haben das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Alarmanlagen.......
> 
> In zeiten wo ich im TV zusehen bekomme,wie ich mit einem Laptop bei Martkauf Obi aufn Parkplatz in 10 Sekunden nen Auto geöffnet kriege und in weiteren 50 sekunden läuft die Kiste und ich kann wegfahren.Oder mit nen Bagger nen Schmuckgeschäft gestürmt wird und in 2min leer geräumt wird.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so.

Wenn jemand etwas bemerkt, kann man den Halunken evtl. das Handwerk legen. Dann ist vielleicht Ruhe mit solchen Einbrüchen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Und warum sollten andere Angler nicht davon erfahren sich umhören.....wir sind schließlich Kollegen und ohne Händler keine Angelpolten und da es ja in De.soviel Angelläden gibt (auf jeden Dorf min.3 ^^) sollte es ja wohl selbstverständlich sein das Angler ein Auge drauf werfen wo evtl.was auftaucht........
> 
> #h




Is ja kein Problem... Dat machen wa doch alle gern.

Ahja Gründler, darf ich Deinen Eröffnungspost so wie er ist kopieren, und in mein eigenes Forum drücken, da tummeln sich auch nen paar Angler, die gern bei solch umhorch/guckaktionen teil nehmen werden?


----------



## gründler (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ja ich hab in ja auch nur kopiert aus'n MA forum,also stört es mich nicht weiter wenn das verbreitet wird,in allen großen ist es ja auch schon gepostet.

#h


----------



## Borg (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Damit se nicht nächste Woche noch mal in deinen Laden einbrechen und wieder die ganze Bude ausräumen!! Weißt du was das für ne Lauferei nach sich zieht!!



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...Sorry, versteh ich nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst? Erstens habe ich keinen Laden und zweitens tausche ich mich mit meiner Versicherung und auch der Polizei normalerweise schriftlich aus und werde da nicht persönlich vorstellig. Und oh ja, ich weiss sehr gut wie das ist, wenn bei einem eingebrochen wurde! Und deswegen weiss ich auch, das rumheulen Einen auch nicht einen Schritt nach vorne bringt! 

@ Gründler

Ja, Du hast leider vollkommen Recht! Wenn man irgendwo rein WILL, dann schafft man das auch i. d. R.. Anhand der Diebesgutliste würde ich auch mal sagen, dass die genau wussten, was sich versilbern lässt und was nicht. Großartig Ramsch haben se ja nicht mitgenommen. Natürlich kann man als Angler seine Augen aufhalten und schauen, ob von der Ware zufällig irgendwo was angeboten wird. Mehr kann man dann aber leider auch nicht tun #c. 

Ich versteh halt nur nicht, warum daraus immer gleich ne grosse Taschentuch-rumheulnummer gemacht wird (also jetzt net von Dir  )? Sorry, aber wenn ich einen Laden aufmache und hochwertige Ware verkaufe, muss ich damit rechnen, dass es auch mich irgendwann mal trifft! Also muss ich mich entsprechend dagegen absichern oder auch nicht. Dann darf ich aber auch hinterher net rumjammern!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

@Prof. Tinca
Das Problem ist bloß wenn einer von diesen Drecksäcken in den Knast wandert(falls es überhaupt dazu kommt), kommen doch sofort zwei neue dafür nach.


----------



## padotcom (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Borg schrieb:


> Ich versteh halt nur nicht, warum daraus immer gleich ne grosse Taschentuch-rumheulnummer gemacht wird (also jetzt net von Dir  )? Sorry, aber wenn ich einen Laden aufmache und hochwertige Ware verkaufe, muss ich damit rechnen, dass es auch mich irgendwann mal trifft! Also muss ich mich entsprechend dagegen absichern oder auch nicht. Dann darf ich aber auch hinterher net rumjammern!
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
Genau meine Meinung. 
Der Versicherung melden, Nachschub ordern, gut ist.
Wenn keine Versicherung, dann selbst Schuld. Soviel hochwertiges Zeug lagert man einfach nicht ohne Versicherung. Dafür gibts die ja schließlich.

Wie sagt man in der Autohandelbranche so treffend. "Jedes geklaute Auto, ist ein verkauftes Auto."


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



olaf70 schrieb:


> @Prof. Tinca
> Das Problem ist bloß wenn einer von diesen Drecksäcken in den Knast wandert(falls es überhaupt dazu kommt), kommen doch sofort zwei neue dafür nach.




Schon klar.

Aber ist wegschauen dann das Richtige?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ist vielleicht nicht so rübergekommen, wie ich es meinte. Ich jedenfalls kann mich mit der Einstellung "geklaut, Versicherung ,Verfahren eingestellt" absolut nicht abfinden.
Die Polizei bemüht sich ja noch nicht einmal die Täter zu ermitteln.
Hauptsache man kriegt sein Aktenzeichen für die Versicherung! 
Und mit den Versicherungsbeiträgen wird eine regelrechte Schattenwirtschaft finanziert. 

*Das ist nicht Normalzustand,daß einem irgendwann mal das Geschäft leergeräumt wird !!*

Und wenn man Eigeninitiative zum Schutz seines Eigentums zeigt wird man zum Dank auch noch angezeigt. So meinem ehem. Ausbildungsmeister geschehen, als er jemandem erwischte der auf dem Supermarktparkplatz sein Autoradio ausbaute. Nach ein paar hektischen Minuten mit nachfolgendem Krankenhausaufenthalt für den Ganoven kam es zu einer Anzeige wg. Körperverletzung für meinen Meister.
Die ist zwar sofort abgeschmettert worden, aber trotzdem in was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich?


----------



## gründler (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Das meiste geht doch gleich ins Ausland,wenn ich sehe was hier die letzten Jahre Banden im Moor und Wald lebend ausgehebelt wurden,wo alle paar tage der Lkw die geklauten Waren im Wald Moor abhohlt hat,dann sinkt jede hoffnung auf Wiedersehn.

Ich fahr ja ab und zu nach Osten zum Jagen,und auf Diversen Märkten gibt es nix was es nicht gibt,von Stand 1-10 haste nen Auto zusammen und kannst anfangen mit zusammen bauen.Es gibt da nix was es nicht gibt,man bekommt da alles,ich habe da Posen für 10 cent geschossen die hier um 3€ liegen würden.

Was nicht heißt ich sage alle Ostler sind .........für mich sind alle Menschen gleich gibt überall Vebrecher,aber man fragt sich schon wie das alles möglich ist und die Ware da meist offizell als Neuware verkauft wird.

Die Dummen bleiben meist andere.

|wavey:


----------



## chivas (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> ich habe da Posen für 10 cent geschossen die hier um 3€ liegen würden.



du kaufst ganz bewußt die hehlerware?

mein unverständnis für diesen thread ist gerade explodiert :m


----------



## HD4ever (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

man man man .... 
heutzutage wird auch alles und überall geklaut #q


----------



## hecq (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



chivas schrieb:


> du kaufst ganz bewußt die hehlerware?
> 
> mein unverständnis für diesen thread ist gerade explodiert :m


 
bei so einem Kurs hätte ich auch nicht "nein" gesagt |rolleyes


----------



## Smallone46 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Nur weil etwas auf einem polnischen Markt für einen lapidaren Preis zu haben ist, ist es nicht automatisch Hehlerware. Viele Händler kaufen auch die Ladung von Unfalllieferungen auf, da sind dann 50% Schrott und doch lässt sich der Rest so veräu?ern, das es sich gut amortisiert.
Mal zu der Geschichte mit versichert oder nicht, i.d.R. sollte man als e.K. so firm sein, dass man eine solche Versicherung als eine der grundlegenden Geschäftsvorbereitungen abgeschlossen hat, viel Aufwand diese zu bemühen ist es trotzdem, da jene oftmals nicht umgehend zahlen, sondern ersteinmal eine Prüfung vornehmen, ob eventuell Eigenverschulden im weiteren Sinne vorliegt bzw. ob ein Versicherungsbetrug in Betracht zu ziehen ist. Wenn alle Stricke reissen und man keine solche Versicherung hat, kann man, gegeben dem Fall der zu zahlende Steuerbetrag ist hoch genug, soetwas auch als Diebstahl abschreiben, was die Schadenssumme erheblich angenehmer macht.
Soweit erstmal von mir...

Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Es gibt da nix was es nicht gibt,man bekommt da alles,ich habe da Posen für 10 cent geschossen die hier um 3€ liegen würden.
> 
> Was nicht heißt ich sage alle Ostler sind .........für mich sind alle Menschen gleich gibt überall Vebrecher,aber man fragt sich schon wie das alles möglich ist und die Ware da meist offizell als Neuware verkauft wird.
> 
> Die Dummen bleiben meist andere.



Was ist das denn? Hier wird ein Thread eröffnet, in dem man sich über einen Diebstahl in einem Angelgeschäft beklagt - was natürlich unschön ist, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass wegen der "Internet-Geiz ist geil" Mentalität viele Shops am Existenzminimum kratzen und möglicherweise auf erforderliche Versicherungen verzichten - und gleichzeitig erzählt man fröhlich, das man fragwürdige eventuelle Hehlerware zu einem guten Kurs gekauft hat?

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Coole Sache, Hut ab.


----------



## hecq (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Smallone46 schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas auf einem polnischen Markt für einen lapidaren Preis zu haben ist, ist es nicht automatisch Hehlerware. Viele Händler kaufen auch die Ladung von Unfalllieferungen auf, da sind dann 50% Schrott und doch lässt sich der Rest so veräu?ern, das es sich gut amortisiert.
> Mal zu der Geschichte mit versichert oder nicht, i.d.R. sollte man als e.K. so firm sein, dass man eine solche Versicherung als eine der grundlegenden Geschäftsvorbereitungen abgeschlossen hat, viel Aufwand diese zu bemühen ist es trotzdem, da jene oftmals nicht umgehend zahlen, sondern ersteinmal eine Prüfung vornehmen, ob eventuell Eigenverschulden im weiteren Sinne vorliegt bzw. ob ein Versicherungsbetrug in Betracht zu ziehen ist. Wenn alle Stricke reissen und man keine solche Versicherung hat, kann man, gegeben dem Fall der zu zahlende Steuerbetrag ist hoch genug, soetwas auch als Diebstahl abschreiben, was die Schadenssumme erheblich angenehmer macht.
> Soweit erstmal von mir...
> 
> Gruß


 
Das nicht alles Hehlerware ist, stimmt wohl. Man darf auch nicht alles pauschalisieren. Wobei ich denke das bei einer Pose die bei uns 3,00€/ Stück kostet und auf irgend einem Markt nur 0,10€/ Stück, da kann was nicht stimmen.

Übrigends finde ich den Begriff amortisiert auch nicht ganz passend.


----------



## porscher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

ich komme selber aus bünde.darf man fragen welches geschäft es war?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> hmm 15 Jahre, evtl. wohnhaft bei den Eltern, wat sagt die HV dazu #h


hv sagt läuft nich da kein einbruch nachgewiesen werden kann, und als wenn du polizei am wasser ölngfäht ich sag den ich hatte ne grüne 7 meter lange angel auf der hyperloop steht altaa ;D wie viele da in frage kämen aba alle dinge die geklaut wurden haben schööne markierungen die eine wa mal gebrochen folge: neue spitze, catana um 8 cm gekürzt etc etc etc
aba hier in haren (emsland) kennt echt fast jeder jeden und da klaut keiner sachen um damit dann vor meiner haustür (ems) (kanal) (stadtteich) (diverse häfen) zu angeln nene das weiss jeder dass bei mir zuhause hochwertige sachen stehen.. also der oder doe täter hatten scheinbar viiiel zeit.. tlw hamse mir nur die rollen von den ruten geschraubt.. also mein kluri war kepackt und dann morgens.. SCHOCK  und der kann niemand sein der da mit van oderso vorbei gefahren is denn sonst hätte der den kuri mit eingepackt .. dazu kommt das ich im kuri eine sitzkiepe der marke rive hatte, wert : 560 euro diese wurde nicht geklaut...  also wenig platz^^


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Wie bitte?


----------



## hecq (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


 
Ich kann es auch nicht ganz verstehen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Baddy89 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> hv sagt läuft nich da kein einbruch nachgewiesen werden kann, und als wenn du polizei am wasser ölngfäht ich sag den ich hatte ne grüne 7 meter lange angel auf der hyperloop steht altaa ;D wie viele da in frage kämen aba alle dinge die geklaut wurden haben schööne markierungen die eine wa mal gebrochen folge: neue spitze, catana um 8 cm gekürzt etc etc etc
> aba hier in haren (emsland) kennt echt fast jeder jeden und da klaut keiner sachen um damit dann vor meiner haustür (ems) (kanal) (stadtteich) (diverse häfen) zu angeln nene das weiss jeder dass bei mir zuhause hochwertige sachen stehen.. also der oder doe täter hatten scheinbar viiiel zeit.. tlw hamse mir nur die rollen von den ruten geschraubt.. also mein kluri war kepackt und dann morgens.. SCHOCK  und der kann niemand sein der da mit van oderso vorbei gefahren is denn sonst hätte der den kuri mit eingepackt .. dazu kommt das ich im kuri eine sitzkiepe der marke rive hatte, wert : 560 euro diese wurde nicht geklaut...  also wenig platz^^



Achso :vik:.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

ging um die dinge die mir geklaut wurden^^ seite 2


----------



## chivas (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

das mit dem kuri is natürlich ein argument :vik:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



chivas schrieb:


> das mit dem kuri is natürlich ein argument :vik:


wofür ein argument


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Was ist ein Kuri oder Kluri?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

fahrradanhämnger


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> fahrradanhämnger


 

Meine Fresse. Ich bin ja echt tolerant, was Rechtschreibung angeht und ganz sicher nicht fehlerlos. Aber was Du hier bringst, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt, eine erhebliche Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den anderen Boardis, hier solche Texte hinzuklatschen. 

Sei bitte so nett und gib Dir wenigstens ein bisschen Mühe.


----------



## hecq (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Ich bin ja echt tolerant, was Rechtschreibung angeht und ganz sicher nicht fehlerlos. Aber was Du hier bringst, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt, eine erhebliche Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den anderen Boardis, hier solche Texte hinzuklatschen.
> 
> Sei bitte so nett und gib Dir wenigstens ein bisschen Mühe.


 
Danke, du bringst es auf den Punkt.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Ich bin ja echt tolerant, was Rechtschreibung angeht und ganz sicher nicht fehlerlos. Aber was Du hier bringst, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt, eine erhebliche Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den anderen Boardis, hier solche Texte hinzuklatschen.
> 
> Sei bitte so nett und gib Dir wenigstens ein bisschen Mühe.



Und ich habe schon gedacht, ich bin langsam zu alt für ein Angelforum.


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Ich bin ja echt tolerant, was Rechtschreibung angeht und ganz sicher nicht fehlerlos. Aber was Du hier bringst, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt, eine erhebliche Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den anderen Boardis, hier solche Texte hinzuklatschen.
> 
> Sei bitte so nett und gib Dir wenigstens ein bisschen Mühe.



... und vielleicht ein wenig mehr diversität bei den satzzeichen 
weniger doppelpunkte und mehr kommata und punkte wäre toll!


... naja, ich bin ja auch nicht grade für meine rechtschreibung bekannt |supergri


----------



## porscher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

welches geschäft in bünde war es? ich kenne 3 angelgeschäfte in bünde


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Zurück zum Thema bitte!!!

War das Thema nicht dass jemand Diebstahl anprangert und Hehlerware kauft???

|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ihr habt doch was an Koppe.

Es stand groß dran diese Posen wurden geklaut in Deutschland darum nur 10cent das Stück#q#q#q


Fast euch mal an Kopf,wenn man im Urlaub übern Markt geht,und nen Stand mit Angelsachen sieht,sagt man sich bloß nicht kaufen das ist alles geklaut,bloß nix kaufen alles geklaut da drüben.

Aber ausseinander reissen ohne weiter zu lesen können hier einige ja ganz gut. 


Aber vieleicht sollte ich jedesmal wenn ich über Floh-Märkte..... gehe,erst übern Geheimdienst erfragen wo diese Sachen geklaut wurden,macht doch jeder ist doch selbstverständlich.
|wavey:


----------



## Gemini (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> ich habe da Posen für 10 cent geschossen die hier um 3€ liegen würden.
> 
> Was nicht heißt ich sage alle Ostler sind .........für mich sind alle Menschen gleich gibt überall Vebrecher,aber man fragt sich schon wie das alles möglich ist und die Ware da meist offizell als Neuware verkauft wird.
> 
> ...



DU verstehst die ungewollte Komik deiner eigenen Aussage nicht, das ist auch nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach nur witzig, noch besser wird das durch deine cholerischen Reaktionen sobald sich jemand auch nur anmaßt sich ansatzweise lustig über dich zu machen, selbst wenn das nie die Intention war... #h


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

doppel post....


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Es denkt auch jeder der im Osten ist,das alles was er da sieht geklaut ist,und nur weil die da 10cent kosten und hier 2-3€ heißt das nicht das ich diese nicht kaufen darf.

Ich verstehe sehr gut was hier schon wieder läuft und ich verstehe auch was ihr meint,aber wenn ich irgendwo im Urlaub bin,und da auf Märkten Läden....sachen für wenig Geld sehe,hat das nix damit zu tun das ich erst nachfragen muss ob in Deutschland jemand bestohlen wurde.

99.9% der AB mitglieder hätten das gleiche getan gekauft weil billig und nicht erst gefragt Sorry sind die in De.geklaut worden wenn ja nehm ich sie nicht. 

Ich kann auch in De.auf Flöhmärkten Diebesgut kaufen ohne das ich es weiß,aber hier aus'n AB würde natürlich keiner diese Posen kaufen wenn er die auf'n Flohmarkt sieht weil ihr wisst ja das es alles geklaut ist was da angeboten wird.

Und nochmal ich habe das Thema hier freundlicher Weise her kopiert,es bringt mir nix,ich hab nix davon,ich hab es nur getan weil ich Herrn xxxx flüchtig Persönlich kenne.




Und was Sundvogel post's und mich betrifft,darüber kannst Du nicht viel wissen,und darum misch Du dich da nicht ein Gemini.Und aufregen ^^ ^^ ich grinse grad wieder köstlich.Uli ich wollte ja Geckos kaufen aber die waren aus,hat wohl jemand geklaut und Vermarktet.|wavey:


----------



## Bassey (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Heftige Sache, aber ich denke mal ein solcher Laden wird gezielt vom "Verbraucher" bestohlen, also größtenteils als Eigenbedarf für die beteiligten dienen oder eben aufm Flohmarkt angeboten werden...


----------



## Jonny1985 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie aus einem interessanten Info - Thread ein "Zerfleische" wird.


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie aus einem interessanten Info - Thread ein "Zerfleische" wird.


 

Ja und ist es nicht erstaunlicher das es immer die gleichen sind die es versuchen,weil sie selber was besseres sind wie andere,und jede Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen um diesen jenigen ein Kuckus'ei zu legen.

Meine Uroma sagte immer let se kürren Verachtung straft am meisten,und solange man im Gespräch ist ist man gefragt,ist doch 2010 so oder ^^


|wavey:

Pser Server spinnt rum Sicherheits Update bla bla...laaagt voll rum hängt sich auf,ich versuch hier 1 Std.nen Post abzuschicken.


----------



## Smallone46 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



hecq schrieb:


> Übrigends finde ich den Begriff amortisiert auch nicht ganz passend.




Also ich finde es passend, da man ja nichts tut, was sich in irgendeiner Form gegen Gesetz und/oder Moral stellt.
Man kauft einem Händler oder Spediteur Waren ab, die er ansonsten als Bruchware abschreiben müsste, was als Verlustposten im Gewinn- und Verlustkonto auftaucht.
Man kauft dann die gesammte Ladung, unerheblich dessen, was heil und was unbrauchbar ist, so wie es z.B. auch Krümet oder andere "Extremdiscounter" machen. Man kauft nun also die gesamte Ladung von 50000 Posen verschiedener Wertkategorien für 2000€ auf, das macht 0,04€ pro Stück.
Nun ist die Hälfte Schrott, folglich musst du ca. 0,08€ pro Pose rechnen, bleibt bei 0,10€ Verkaufspreis ein Rohgewinn von 1000€. Das ist für mich normale Wirtschaft und somit finde ich den Begriff "Amortisation" hier absolut passen.

ps. Dies ist keine persönliche Kritik.

Gruß


----------



## hecq (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*




Smallone46 schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas auf einem polnischen Markt für einen lapidaren Preis zu haben ist, ist es nicht automatisch Hehlerware. Viele Händler kaufen auch die Ladung von Unfalllieferungen auf, da sind dann 50% Schrott und doch lässt sich der Rest so veräu?ern, das es sich gut amortisiert.





Smallone46 schrieb:


> Mal zu der Geschichte mit versichert oder nicht, i.d.R. sollte man als e.K. so firm sein, dass man eine solche Versicherung als eine der grundlegenden Geschäftsvorbereitungen abgeschlossen hat, viel Aufwand diese zu bemühen ist es trotzdem, da jene oftmals nicht umgehend zahlen, sondern ersteinmal eine Prüfung vornehmen, ob eventuell Eigenverschulden im weiteren Sinne vorliegt bzw. ob ein Versicherungsbetrug in Betracht zu ziehen ist. Wenn alle Stricke reissen und man keine solche Versicherung hat, kann man, gegeben dem Fall der zu zahlende Steuerbetrag ist hoch genug, soetwas auch als Diebstahl abschreiben, was die Schadenssumme erheblich angenehmer macht.
> Soweit erstmal von mir...
> 
> Gruß


 
In deinem ersten Beitrag schreibst du, dass sich die veräußerten Waren bei dem Händler „amortisieren“.
Betrachte ich mir den Begriff Amortisation. Dieser Begriff stehet im Zusammenhang mit der Anschaffung von Objekten. (sei es z.B. eine Maschine) 
Als Amortisation bezeichnet man den Prozess, in dem die entstandenen Aufwendungen (Anschaffungskosten) durch dieses Objekt mit eigenen Erträgen abgedeckt sind.
Für Handelswaren finde ich diesen Begriff unpassend.
Kauft ein Händler Ware und veräußert diese weiter, kann er den Aufwand mit dem Ertrag ins Verhältnis setzten (Gewinn) – in diesem Fall sprechen wir dann von der Rentabilität der Ware. Gewinn der Ware/ Kapitaleinsatz der Ware.
Sollte es also zu einem lohnenden Geschäft für den Händler kommen, rentiert es sich für ihn.




Smallone46 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es passend, da man ja nichts tut, was sich in irgendeiner Form gegen Gesetz und/oder Moral stellt.





Smallone46 schrieb:


> Man kauft einem Händler oder Spediteur Waren ab, die er ansonsten als Bruchware abschreiben müsste, was als Verlustposten im Gewinn- und Verlustkonto auftaucht.
> Man kauft dann die gesammte Ladung, unerheblich dessen, was heil und was unbrauchbar ist, so wie es z.B. auch Krümet oder andere "Extremdiscounter" machen. Man kauft nun also die gesamte Ladung von 50000 Posen verschiedener Wertkategorien für 2000€ auf, das macht 0,04€ pro Stück.
> Nun ist die Hälfte Schrott, folglich musst du ca. 0,08€ pro Pose rechnen, bleibt bei 0,10€ Verkaufspreis ein Rohgewinn von 1000€. Das ist für mich normale Wirtschaft und somit finde ich den Begriff "Amortisation" hier absolut passen.
> 
> ...


 

Hier frage ich mich was Gesetzt und Moral mit deiner sogenannten „Amortisation“ zu tun haben. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen was die Bücher eines Spediteurs oder eines vorgeschalteten Händler damit zu tun haben. Es geht hier ja um den Händler, der seine Ware an den Endverbraucher bringt - ich denke du wirfst hier einfach ein paar Dinge durcheinander.


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

So habe mal bißchen tele.

Die Täter sind vom Samstag Nacht auf Sonntag durch ein fenster vorne rein,und auf der Rückseite aus anderen Fenster mit Beute wieder raus und haben wohl angeblich die Sicherheitsanlagen-Vorrichtungen ausgetrixt ausgehebelt......

Die Kripo selber hat die Betreiber aufgefordert soviel wie möglich selbst in der Angelszene zu informieren.

Fingerabdrücke und beweise sind gesammelt worden,nun muss man halt hoffen das es ein gutes ende nimmt. 

Aber nun bin ich besser still,sonst kommen sie wieder die Kuckus'ei leger und unterstellen hier einen wieder was,aber als nicht Selbstständiger-Geschädigter läßt sich das ja alles leicht sagen manche sollten mal paar Wochen Chef spielen dürfen,dann wissen sie wie die Uhren wirklich ticken.

Nach 15 Jahren Selbstständigkeit mit 5 Angestellten und noch paar Supi's weiß ich wie leicht es ist hier alles schön zu reden,weil man selbst hat ja die Sorgen eines Chefs nicht,kriegt sein Geld am Monatsende und gut ist.


|wavey:


----------



## Borg (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber nun bin ich besser still,sonst kommen sie wieder die Kuckus'ei leger und unterstellen hier einen wieder was,aber als nicht Selbstständiger-Geschädigter läßt sich das ja alles leicht sagen manche sollten mal paar Wochen Chef spielen dürfen,dann wissen sie wie die Uhren wirklich ticken.
> 
> Nach 15 Jahren Selbstständigkeit mit 5 Angestellten und noch paar Supi's weiß ich wie leicht es ist hier alles schön zu reden,weil man selbst hat ja die Sorgen eines Chefs nicht,kriegt sein Geld am Monatsende und gut ist.



Ach Gottchen, was kommt jetzt? "Lasst mich hier liegen, ohne mich könnt Ihr es schaffen!"?

Ich kann Dich beruhigen, ich war selbst lang genug selbstständig und kenne diese Probleme sehr genau und kannte sie auch schon vorher ! Heute kann doch jede Knalltüte nen Gewerbe anmelden, ohne vom Tuten und Blasen ne Ahnung zu haben und wenn die Unternehmung dann den Bach runtergeht, weil derjenige null Plan von kaufmännischen Dingen und Risiken hat, ist das Geflenne groß. Da wird ein i. d. R. Laden aus dem Boden gestampft, weil man dann endlich seine eigener Chef sein kann, aber einen vernünftigen Businessplan oder ein ausgeklügeltes Geschäftsmodell kriegen doch die Wenigsten auf die Reihe! Es wird doch niemand dazu gezwungen sich selbstständig zu machen, oder? Wenn er sich jedoch dafür entscheidet, dann muss er verdammt nochmal auch die Konsequenzen tragen! Meiner Erfahrung nach, und das wird ja auch hier mal wieder bestätigt, wissen ja noch nichtmal die s. g. selbständigen Chefs, wie die Uhren ticken! .

Sorry, aber bei dem selbstmitleidigem Gejammer platzt mir echt der Sack!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lenzibald (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Servus. Mann o Mann machts ihr ein Theater nur weils mal einen Angelladen erwischt hat. Wenns ne Trafik wäre würde das nicht mal erwähnt hier. Selber Schuld wenn er nicht versichert ist. Mir hams von der Terasse weg 2 Funkelnagelneue Fahrräder geklaut Schloß durchgezwickt und weg warens. Versicherung hat bezahlt was soll ich sonst machen in ganz Linz rumlaufen ob  einer mit meinem Rad unterwegs ist. Es werden Täglich hunderte Einbrüche verübt wer nicht versichert ist tut mir nicht im geringsten leid gerade Geschäftleute können Versicherungen Abschreiben und wer sich das nicht mehr leisten kann sollte zusperren weil der ist sowiso Pleite.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Borg (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Es werden Täglich hunderte Einbrüche verübt wer nicht versichert ist tut mir nicht im geringsten leid gerade Geschäftleute können Versicherungen Abschreiben und wer sich das nicht mehr leisten kann sollte zusperren weil der ist sowiso Pleite.



Hart ausgedrückt, aber so isses!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Christian ist Versichert,auch gegen Einbruch,die Kripo bittet darum die Angelszene über die Sache genau zu infomieren.

Und heulen tut hier keiner,nur richtig stellen. 

@ Borg

Du hast schon recht,wie im MA auch sehe das genau wie Du.


#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Das ist ja alles gut und schön. . . .

Aber ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Es geht doch darum, dass jemand beklaut wurde. 

Wenn also jemandem auffällt, dass diese Ware wieder auftaucht, bricht er sich doch wohl keinen dabei ab mal kurz Meldung zu machen.

Oder ist dieses Pack schon so integriert, dass niemand sich mehr wehrt?:g

Wohin bewegt sich unsere Gesellschaft wenn jeder machen kann was er  will.

Stattdessen wird auf dem Händler und dem TE rumgehackt. Versicherung hin oder her . . . . 


Evtl. würde sich der eine oder andere hier freuen wenn ihm das passiert wäre, weil er dann den Einsatz für Fehlinvestitionen von der Versicherung ersetzt bekäme?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

lächerlich jeder weiss was ich meine und .. naja es ist nunmal die JUGENDSPRACHE hat man sich angewöhnt, kann man sich schwer abgewöhnen.. ich glaube manche leute gehen in diese internetforen nur, weil sie 
a aufmerksamkeit brauchen
b gerne diskutieren
c gerne andere menschen kritisieren
d zu viel zeit haben
Aber ich werde mich bemühen, in vernünftigen Sätzen zu schreiben.


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stattdessen wird auf dem Händler und dem TE rumgehackt. Versicherung hin oder her . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich fühle mich keinerseits angegriffen beleidigt...auch wenn das so schreiblich evtl.rüberkommt.Ich grinse mir einen über manche Post's.

Dafür bin ich zu abgebrüht,siehe meine Signatur oder wie Borg so schön sagte man muss sich auch über Wasser halten können und nicht nur das Maul aufmachen.

Wenn man natürlich einfach so nen Gewerbe aufmacht und nicht die fakten dahinter kennt muss man wieder zu machen,wie Borg ja schön erklärte hat er das ja selber durch gelle ^^

|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> lächerlich jeder weiss was ich meine und .. naja es ist nunmal die JUGENDSPRACHE hat man sich angewöhnt, kann man sich schwer abgewöhnen.. ich glaube manche leute gehen in diese internetforen nur, weil sie
> a aufmerksamkeit brauchen
> b gerne diskutieren
> c gerne andere menschen kritisieren
> ...


 

Hi Namensvetter!
Nix Jugendsprache. Die kannst du gerne und so oft du das magst mit Gleichaltrigen verwenden. Interessiert doch keinen. Aber hier ein dermaßenes Gefasel hinzurotzen, sorry, das ist zuviel des Guten. 
Stell dir mal vor, ein 60-jähriger liest dein Geschreibsel. Der meint doch, er ist im falschen Film, um´s jetzt für dich verständlich auszudrücken. 

ABER: Dass du es kannst, zeigst du ja in deinem obigen Posting.
#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Ich bin ja echt tolerant, was Rechtschreibung angeht und ganz sicher nicht fehlerlos. Aber was Du hier bringst, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt, eine erhebliche Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den anderen Boardis, hier solche Texte hinzuklatschen.
> 
> Sei bitte so nett und gib Dir wenigstens ein bisschen Mühe.





Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> lächerlich jeder weiss was ich meine und .. naja es ist nunmal die JUGENDSPRACHE hat man sich angewöhnt, kann man sich schwer abgewöhnen.. ich glaube manche leute gehen in diese internetforen nur, weil sie
> *a aufmerksamkeit brauchen
> b gerne diskutieren
> c gerne andere menschen kritisieren
> ...




Bestimmt nicht!
Mühe geben ist doch schon mal gut.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


@Gründler

OK:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Ich bin ja echt tolerant, was Rechtschreibung angeht und ganz sicher nicht fehlerlos, aber was Du hier bringst, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt, eine erhebliche Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den anderen Boardis, hier solche Rechtschreibfehler zu übersehen
> 
> Sei bitte so nett und gib Dir wenigstens ein bisschen Mühe.



^^ das sagt der Richtige


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> lächerlich jeder weiss was ich meine und .. naja es ist nunmal die JUGENDSPRACHE hat man sich angewöhnt, kann man sich schwer abgewöhnen
> 
> Aber ich werde mich bemühen, in vernünftigen Sätzen zu schreiben.




Ja da solltest Du echt mal an Dir arbeiten, sonst seh ich da schwarz was Deine Berufliche Zukunft mal angeht, wenn Du im Bewerbungsgespräch genauso abgehst ....


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Nunja! Habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass es tatsächlich noch Menschen gibt, die aus soetwas im Internet Wert legen. Dann werde ich mein Realschulniveau (sry das is noch zu schwer) mal beweisen. Entschuldigt meine FEHLER, aber wenn jemand in der Lage ist zu schreiben MEINE FRESSE etc, der ist auch in der Lage das zu entziffern 
MfG Steffen


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> ^^ das sagt der Richtige




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Die Respektlosigkeit in Person.

Haste mal geschaut wie alt dein Gegenüber ist?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Borg (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Es geht doch darum, dass jemand beklaut wurde.
> 
> Wenn also jemandem auffällt das diese Ware wieder auftaucht, bricht er sich doch wohl keinen dabei ab mal kurz Meldung zu machen.



Da sind wir doch alle einer Meinung! Genau dazu sollte so ein Thread auch dienen. Aber hier wurde ja mehr oder weniger direkt die heilige Inquisition ausgerufen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder ist dieses Pack schon so integriert, dass niemand sich mehr wehrt?:g
> 
> Wohin bewegt sich unsere Gesellschaft wenn jeder machen kann was er  will.



Das werden wir leider nicht ändern, egal wie wir uns wehren! 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Evtl. würde sich der eine oder andere hier freuen wenn ihm das passiert wäre, weil er dann den Einsatz für Fehlinvestitionen von der Versicherung ersetzt bekäme?



Ich will ja niemanden etwas Böses unterstellen, aber wer garantiert Dir, dass es in dem Fall nicht auch so ist? 

@ Gründler

Tut mir auch leid, dass ich Dich evtl. mit meinen harten Worten etwas angegriffen habe, aber bei gewissen Dingen geht einfach mein Temperament mit mir etwas durch. Ja, was im MA-Forum abgeht ist dann ja noch der grösste Knaller! Da machen se alle einen auf "Dicke Kumpels", aber wenn ich dann sage, dass wenn sie doch alle so dicke Kumpels sind, dann sollen se mal Geld für den Geschädigten sammeln, damit er nicht alleine auf dem Schaden sitzen bleibt (da wusste man ja noch nich, ob eine Versicherung besteht), gucken alles sparsam und dann isses doch nicht so "dicke" mit dem Kumpel sein. Meine Kumpels würden sowas sofort und ohne mit der Wimpere zu zucken machen, so wie ich es auch für sie tun würde....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lenzibald (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Servus. Der Aufruf falls jemand was mitbekommt den finde ich ja voll Ok. Nur das restlcihe gejammere nervt. Solange die Grnzen nach Osten offen sind und keine Kontrolle herrscht wird sich nichts Ändern. Beu uns in der Nähe von Linz habens Bagger mitasmmt Tieflader geklaut, denkt wirklich jemand das die Sachen in Österreich jemals wieder auftauchen. Ab über die Grenze und weg ist die geklaute Ware.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Leider, leider . . . . 

:v


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Borg (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich einfach so nen Gewerbe aufmacht und nicht die fakten dahinter kennt muss man wieder zu machen,wie Borg ja schön erklärte hat er das ja selber durch gelle



Hehe, nur damit ich nicht missverstanden werde, ich habe mein Unternehmen nicht aufgehört, weil es den Bach runter gegangen ist ....im Gegenteil, war eine sehr geile Zeit! Habe mein Gewerbe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf Anraten meines Arztes aufgegeben bzw. verkauft.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Tut mir bitte ein gefallen macht nen trööt auf

Angler kann nicht schreiben!

Hier geht es um Einbruch und dessen folgen.......

Danke.

|wavey:

Borg:Nicht auf alles abgehn was einen so aufregt vorallem nicht im Web.

let se kürren oder auch Verachtung straft am meisten..... ist manchmal der bessere weg,oder ist es nötig das man sich auf das Level des ""feindes"" niedergibt.

Gottes Mühlen mahlen langsam,aber sie mahlen........ich hoffe jüngere verstehen dieses jetzt richtig.

Fakt ist das durch solche Aktionen schon wieder Diebesgut aufgetaucht ist,Siehe Stippermesse.

Und da sind die Querschläger hier,die versuchen das thema zu stören ein Lächeln mit freunden beim Aalangeln ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Werde meine Augen mal offen halten, aber ganz ehrlich, aus meiner Sicht stehen die Chancen gleich Null das etwas von der Ware wieder auftaucht.

Wie der Tittel schon sagt: "Einbruch im großen Style" da haben sich die Einbrecher auch schon gedanken über den Absatz der Ware gemacht.

Denke mal: Auftragsdiebstahl oder die Ware ist schon im Ausland.

Einen Verkauf in der Bucht oder kläckerweise auf Flohmärkten in DE halte ich für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Borg (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Borg:Nicht auf alles abgehn was einen so aufregt vorallem nicht im Web.
> 
> let se kürren oder auch Verachtung straft am meisten..... ist manchmal der bessere weg,oder ist es nötig das man sich auf das Level des ""feindes"" niedergibt.



Ja, da haste natürlich Recht, aber Du weisst ja "Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, regiert der Dumme bald die Welt!"

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Borg schrieb:


> Ja, da haste natürlich Recht, aber Du weisst ja "Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, regiert der Dumme bald die Welt!"
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
Ich glaube das ist schon seit Jahren geschehen,siehe unsere Gesetze Regeln Politik.......ein Dschungel der zum teil völlig.....ist.Mit Gesetz A kann ich Gesetz B aushebeln und mit Z wieder A um dann B usw.

Erinnert mich an Asterix Passierschein.........

|wavey:


----------



## porscher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

kann jemand sagen um welches geschäft es in bünde geht? ist manni oder christian betroffen?


----------



## gründler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Christian.

#h


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Wie wäre es denn mit der Sendung Aktenzeichen xy unglöst?


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> lächerlich jeder weiss was ich meine und .. naja es ist nunmal die JUGENDSPRACHE hat man sich angewöhnt, kann man sich schwer abgewöhnen.. ich glaube manche leute gehen in diese internetforen nur, weil sie
> a aufmerksamkeit brauchen
> b gerne diskutieren
> c gerne andere menschen kritisieren
> ...


 
Sorry für´s dezente OT,

ABER:



Vergiß bitte nicht, dass die wenigsten Personalchefs oder künftigen Arbeitgeber 

a Jugendsprache verstehen
b Jugendsprache gut finden
c Jugendsprache tolerieren
d Jugendsprache zu schätzen wissen
e Jugendsprache bezahlen werden & wollen

;O)

...nur so als Tipp - erhalte und schule Deine Fähigkeit, dich in Wort und Schrift vernünftig ausdrücken zu können - es schadet nichts, wenn man es auch dort macht, wo es vielleicht nicht zwingend notwendig erscheint!

Ein Kumpel von mir leitet einen Betrieb mit 150 Mitarbeitern und wir machen uns regelmäßig einen Spaß daraus, Bewerbungen zu lesen oder Einstellungstests durchzuführen.

Klar lachen wir, aber meinem Kumpel vergeht das Lachen oft, wenn er bei Unmengen an Bewerbern *KEINEN* Einzigen findet, der die Grundvoraussetzungen mitbringt, einen halbwegs anspruchsvollen Beruf überhaupt erlernen zu KÖNNEN!

Also - gib Dir bitte auch hier drin etwas Mühe - reiß Dich am Riemen und verlerne bloß nicht, so zu reden und zu schreiben, dass "normale" Menschen Dich noch verstehen können und sich durchlesen oder anhören können und wollen, was Du so von Dir gibst!

Ernie


----------



## Borg (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

@ ernie

#6#6#6....vielleicht können wir mal unterlagen austauschen, ich habe auch noch ein paar Schätzchen in meiner Schublade liegen |supergri|supergri.

Sorry für OT....bin jetzt still! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (27. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

danke für den tipp ernie mein vater sitzt im büro und ich habe ne 2 in dutsch telefoniere mit vaters chef am tach mind. nr halbe stunde^^ er sagt immer wieder wie begeistert er sei, wie ich mich ausdrücken kann.. achso  vergesst bitte nicht das ich aus dem emsland komme


----------



## ernie1973 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> danke für den tipp ernie mein vater sitzt im büro und ich habe ne 2 in dutsch telefoniere mit vaters chef am tach mind. nr halbe stunde^^ er sagt immer wieder, wie begeistert er sei, wie ich mich ausdrücken kann.. achso  vergesst bitte nicht das ich aus dem emsland komme


 
Soso - in "dutsch" hast Du eine 2 - dann wird es Zeit, dass Du Deine profunden Kenntnisse auch hier mal zur Anwendung bringst!

Groß- und Kleinschreibung wäre neben etwas Zeichensetzung ein guter Anfang.

...wir glauben Dir natürlich - gib Dir einfach mal etwas Mühe und dann paßt das schon!

Ernie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ach so , Emsland das erklärt natürlich alles!


 

Nur mit der Ruhe, wir sind ja schon dran!
In zwei Wochen ist der Bub fitgemacht!
:vik:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (28. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Okay! Ihr habt mich soweit. #q Nun, zurrück zum Thema  !
Sorry das ich hier "gespackt" habe.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Der wird nichts von seinen Sachen Wiedersehen, Shimano ist nun mal eine gängige Marke, ein Rütchen hier eine Rolle da.....
Vor Jahren haben die bei uns mal ein Güterwagon mit Angelschirmen geleert, nie wieder was von gehört (und die Angelnden Bahner hatten nachgefragt).


----------



## angler4711 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



> Soso - in "dutsch" hast Du eine 2 - dann wird es Zeit, dass Du Deine profunden Kenntnisse auch hier mal zur Anwendung bringst!
> 
> Groß- und Kleinschreibung wäre neben etwas Zeichensetzung ein guter Anfang.
> 
> ...


 


Das zählt aber für jeden hier im Forum!


----------



## olaf70 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Aussa füa mir!!


----------



## Backfire (29. April 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

nur ein test (sorry)


----------



## strawinski (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

wenn er ordentlich versichert war, kriegt er doch alles wieder...Also was soll das Gejammer...Heutzutage kostet das doch nicht mehr viel...


----------



## porscher (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

ich war heute bei christian im geschäft.echt traurig sowas.er hat leider den fehler gemacht das fenster auf kippe zu lassen.dann sind die diebe direkt eingestiegen.


----------



## Borg (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



porscher schrieb:


> ich war heute bei christian im geschäft.echt traurig sowas.er hat leider den fehler gemacht das fenster auf kippe zu lassen.dann sind die diebe direkt eingestiegen.



Jau, dann hat sich das mit der Versicherung auch direkt erledigt! |rolleyes|rolleyes#q

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## strawinski (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

eijeijei...das ist nicht gut.......Fenster zu und selber aufhebeln, danach anrufen....(keine Aufforderung zur Nachahmung)


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



strawinski schrieb:


> eijeijei...das ist nicht gut.......Fenster zu und selber aufhebeln, danach anrufen....(keine Aufforderung zur Nachahmung)



Ganz blöder Tipp. Auch wenn das in so einer Situation wohl fast die einzige Möglichkeit ist, noch irgendwie zu seinem Recht zu kommen. Ist aber ein zweischneidiges Messer......auch die Versicherung hat eben ein Recht, welches durch solch eine Aktion verletzt wird.


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Auch wenn das in so einer Situation wohl fast die einzige Möglichkeit ist, noch irgendwie zu seinem Recht zu kommen.



zu welchem recht???

wer derart grob fahrlässig gegen seine obliegenheiten verstößt und damit den versicherungsschutz aufgibt, der hat nur noch ein recht... in allen anglerforen zu jammern.


----------



## Norbert49 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo befinden sich die meisten Angelläden,90% Industriegebiete,abgelegene ecken,ganz wenige gibt es noch die mitten in der Stadt sind.
> 
> Und wieviele leute sind zb.Nachts um 3Uhr im Indrustriegebiet.......nicht viele denk ich mal.
> 
> #h



Das ist wirklich ein dickes Ding, da kann man nur hoffen das die Diebe schnell gefasst werden.

Naja im Industriegebier sind nicht viele Leute Nachts unterwegs, aber vielleicht hat doch jemand was gesehen.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



chivas schrieb:


> zu welchem recht???
> 
> wer derart grob fahrlässig gegen seine obliegenheiten verstößt und damit den versicherungsschutz aufgibt, der hat nur noch ein recht... in allen anglerforen zu jammern.



Sorgfältig lesen.....Quickessenz meiner Aussage war, dass das Betucken der Versicherung kein gangbarer und kein guter Weg sei. Hoffe, dass war/ist rübergekommen?

Zu welchem Recht möchtest du wissen?
Als mein Recht sehe ich es an, dass mein Eigentum unangetastet bleibt. Im Klartext heißt das, dass niemand das Recht hat, mein Eigentum anzufassen, zu beschädigen oder zu stehlen. Dabei spielt es erstmal auch keine Rolle, ob ich etwas verschlossen oder versteckt habe. So und nicht anders sollte das sein.
Jeder, der an dieser Stelle den altklugen (eigentlich eher dümmlichen) Spruch "Wer nicht abschließt ist selbst schuld" bringt, hat die Ernsthaftigkeit der Lage nicht verstanden. Schuld ist nie der Geschädigte, weil wie gesagt, niemand hat das Recht, sich an meinem Eigentum zu schaffen zu machen. Schuld ist einzig und allein der Spast, der gestohlen/beschädigt hat.

Das einmal grundsätzlich.

Nun kommt die Versicherung ins Spiel. Der Geschädigte hat natürlich kein Recht, die Versicherung zu betucken. Wenn er das Fenster aufgelassen haben sollte, hat er seine Pflichten gegenüber der Versicherung verletzt und damit seinen Versicherungsschutz verloren. Deswegen mein Einwand: Auch die Versicherung hat Rechte.

Und überhaupt finde ich dieses "Wir schieben dem Opfer mal den Schwarzen Peter zu"-Gehabe sowas von zum Kotzen. Ist in unserer Gesellschaft leider an der Tagesordnung.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du sowas nie erlebst, aber mittlerweile muss man sich die kuriosesten Dinge anhören:
- Einbruchsopfer sind selbst schuld, weil man irgendetwas nicht abgeschlossen hat bzw. ein Fenster gekippt hatte.
- Zusammengeschlagene Überfallopfer sind selbst schuld, weil sie völlig unbeteiligt durch einen Stadtteil gehen, der als gefährlich gilt.
- Vergewaltigungsopfer sind selbst schuld, weil sie aufreizende Kleidung trugen und den Täter damit eingeladen haben

Achtung: Kann Spuren von Ironie unter Nutzung von Hyperbeln beinhalten


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

ich habe dich schon völlig richtig verstanden^^

selbstverständlich hat jeder eigentümer das recht, sein eigentum zu behalten. er hat auch das recht, es zu versichern. er hat aber eben auch das recht, andere einzuladen, ihm etwas wegzunehmen. sein eigentumsrecht bleibt nach wie vor bestehen. er hat auch das recht, sich dann darüber zu beschweren. oder gar zu jammern. aber das recht auf mein mitleid hat er jedenfalls verwirkt.

ich wünsche mir auch, dass ich derartiges nicht erleben muß - aber ich werde jedenfalls alles mir mögliche tun, eben dieses zu verhindern - und, falls es doch passiert, dafür eben so vorzusorgen, dass ein solcher fall auch vom versicherungsschutz gedeckt ist. und soweit geht meine solidarität, dass ich versicherungsprämien auch dafür zahle, dass andere einen schaden ersetzt bekommen, wenn sie sich im sinne der versichertengemeinschaft verhalten. aber eben nicht weiter


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



chivas schrieb:


> ich habe dich schon völlig richtig verstanden^^
> 
> selbstverständlich hat jeder eigentümer das recht, sein eigentum zu behalten. er hat auch das recht, es zu versichern. er hat aber eben auch das recht, andere einzuladen, ihm etwas wegzunehmen.


Und eben das sehe ich anders. Mir stößt dieses Wort "einladen" sehr auf. Niemand hat hier irgendwen eingeladen, weil eben das Fenster offen steht. Selbst wenn ich mitten in der Nacht an einem Laden vorbeikäme, dessen Tür weit aufsteht, empfinde ich das nicht als Einladung des Besitzers, mich dort zu bedienen. Und das wird jeder, sofern gesunder Menschenverstand vorhanden, so empfinden. Wer trotzdem klaut/beschädigt, macht das mit purem Vorsatz und sehr wohl überlegt. Das kann man nicht schön reden. Einzig und allein da und bei dem liegt die Schuld.
Da sind wir eben wieder an dem Punkt, den ich vorhin beschrieben habe. Ein gekipptes Fenster ist also eine Einladung zum Diebstahl. Wie schaut das dann bei deiner Frau, Freundin, Tochter aus, wenn diese gerade etwas "aufreizend" angezogen auf dem Weg zu einer Party ist und unterwegs sexuell belästigt oder gar missbraucht wird? Hat sie den Täter dann aufgrund ihrer Kleidung und ihres Aussehens eingeladen und ist selbst schuld?
Wie schaut es aus, wenn du in den Urlaub fährst und bei der Heimkehr feststellst, dass dein Haus komplett ausgeräumt wurde. Hast du den Täter dann eingeladen und bist selbst schuld, weil du dein Haus über mehrere Stunden oder gar Tage unbeaufsichtigt gelassen hast, keine x-tausend Euro teure Alarmanlage und keinen scharfen Schäferhund hattest? Auch wenn alles verschlossen war, bei einem verlassenen Haus spielt das keine Rolle. Dann braucht der Dieb eben 5 Minuten länger. Zeit spielt da ja keine Rolle.
Ich empfinde diese Denkweise als unanständig und inakzeptabel. Ein gekipptes Fenster ist nach meiner Intention allenfalls ein Vorteil für den Täter, niemals aber eine Einladung. 
Schwache Menschen sind auch ein Vorteil für einen Angreifer, sind sie deshalb auch eine Einladung und damit irgendwie selbst schuld?



chivas schrieb:


> sein eigentumsrecht bleibt nach wie vor bestehen. er hat auch das recht, sich dann darüber zu beschweren. oder gar zu jammern. aber das recht auf mein mitleid hat er jedenfalls verwirkt.


Dem Opfer geht es hier wohl kaum um Mitleid. Auch eine Beschwerde soll das hier wohl nicht sein. Von beidem kann sich das Opfer nämlich nicht einmal ein Eis kaufen.
Vielmehr geht es darum, diesen Fall und die gestohlene Ware publik zu machen, um die Chancen der Täterbestimmung oder dem Auffinden von gestohlener Ware zu erhöhen, auch wenn diese gering sind.



chivas schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir auch, dass ich derartiges nicht erleben muß - aber ich werde jedenfalls alles mir mögliche tun, eben dieses zu verhindern - und, falls es doch passiert, dafür eben so vorzusorgen, dass ein solcher fall auch vom versicherungsschutz gedeckt ist. und soweit geht meine solidarität, dass ich versicherungsprämien auch dafür zahle, dass andere einen schaden ersetzt bekommen, wenn sie sich im sinne der versichertengemeinschaft verhalten. aber eben nicht weiter


Da stimme ich dir größtenteils zu. Sowas wünsche ich niemandem. Prävention ist natürlich auch sinnvoll, hat aber meiner Meinung nach ganrichts oder eben nur gaaaaaaaanz entfernt was mit der Schuldfrage zu tun. Zu dieser Prävention zählt ja irgendwie auch die Versicherung. Die schließe ich ja präventiv ab, falls mal ein Schaden eintritt. Das die Verischerung bei einem gekippten Fenster nicht unbedingt zahlen muss, sehe ich ja auch so. Nur hat das für mich einzig was mit dem Vertrag zwischen Versicherung und dem Kunden zu tun, an den sich beide zu halten haben. Wenn sich der Kunde jetzt nicht daran hält, bekommt er zurecht keine Leistung. Der Kunde (das Opfer) hat also Schuld daran, dass er wegen dem gekippten Fenster kein Geld von der Versicherung bekommt. Schuld am Einbruch wegen dem gekippten Fenster hat er deswegen aber nicht.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

blabla angeblich wars nicht geeifnet


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

[ ich will hier niemanden verdächtigen aber bei "ruhegebiet" wurde mir schlecht[/QUOTE]



Ich weiss aber wenn keiner was sagt.. aber trd danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Ich habe beim Aufräumen meines Angelschrankes ein Päckchen gebundene Haken gefunden...
die hab ich bestimmt auch geklaut. Aber erzählt des nicht weiter...

Jetzt mal echt Steffen...deine Rächtschreipung...und deine Endgeilen Idee sind zwar lustig nerven aber auf Dauer.


Gruß
David


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

Okay.. dann nicht^^ er ist Vertreter einer marke in deutschland und den niederlanden^^ er hats nicht nötig eine andere marke anzubietenaber.. ich wollt nur helfen.. ja mine rechtschreibung ist doof:S


----------



## fischkop29 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*

tja hat er pech gehabt. wenn ich ladenbesitzer wär, überprüft man doch alles, bevor ich geh!


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Einbruch im großen Style in Angelladen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo befinden sich die meisten Angelläden,90% Industriegebiete,abgelegene ecken,ganz wenige gibt es noch die mitten in der Stadt sind.
> 
> Und wieviele leute sind zb.Nachts um 3Uhr im Indrustriegebiet.......nicht viele denk ich.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht unbedingt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte mal nen Angelladen mitten bei uns in der City.         
Der Laden nebenan stand leer und da sind die "Penner"durch die Wand durch |bigeyes.   
Wie gesagt in Berlin,nicht in irgend einem Gewerbegebiet. 

Sind halt komische Zeiten #d.


----------

